# A personal best on Black Water



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

January 09,2014


Fished with Richard (Mac1109) this morning on Black Water. We slow trolled fishing both hard and soft plastics. Richard caught a nice 17 in speck after a couple of hours and then more trolling and nothing. Then my rod slammed against the side of the holder and the drag went off. Thought I was hung for sure but it turned out to be this monster. A 27 ¼ inch Speckled Trout the biggest one I've ever seem much less caught. We measured then Richard snapped a few pictures and I released her – didn't have the hart to keep it. She was hooked through the lip and wasn't hurt. Put her back in the water, worked with her a few moments and she shoot out of my hands like a rocket ship. Thanks for taking the pictures Richard!


Caught on a Yo-Yuri Crystal Shrimp 90MM/Olive. Slow troll between 1.3 and 1.5 mph


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Defiantly a big un!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

toad


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That sir is a dang fine trout ! Congratulations on catching that one.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*27 1/4*



Wow.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a stud trout for sure! Congrats.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A beautiful and large gator trout. :thumbsup: She's a beauty. 

Thanks for the sharing the report and the photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

memory maker. thanks for sharing!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang nice one Mike!
She's a beauty.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Monster! Glad someone is having luck with this weather


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Stud trout. Congratulations.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Wow, what a stud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I haven't been out since before Christmas, so this has made my wildly jealous. Heck of a trout!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Gator, for sure!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

wow oh wow oh wow :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Great fish. I'm going to have to get over there to Blackwater to catch some.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

*Very nice one !!*:thumbup::thumbup::clover::clover::clap:


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice fish, congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Not trying steal any secret spots or anything. Just got back from a deployment and moved closer to Pensacola bay. Fished the Choctaw bay mainly. Just curious if anyone minds telling me where some good launches are in that area. Thanks.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

*try this*



sharkpunch said:


> Not trying steal any secret spots or anything. Just got back from a deployment and moved closer to Pensacola bay. Fished the Choctaw bay mainly. Just curious if anyone minds telling me where some good launches are in that area. Thanks.


 
Go to Austin Kayak, I think you have to create an account, but , not sure about that. Down on the botton, on the right in the blue part, is a like, launch points. You have to zoom down and launch points are on the map. Good luck finding your perfect spot. Theres also an app for android smartphones.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Mac1109 said:


> Go to Austin Kayak, I think you have to create an account, but , not sure about that. Down on the botton, on the right in the blue part, is a like, launch points. You have to zoom down and launch points are on the map. Good luck finding your perfect spot. Theres also an app for android smartphones.


Thanks for the info. That'll help out a lot.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Check the APP store and Google Play stores too for the paddling.net launch sites app.

http://www.paddling.net/launches/


----------



## yellowleaf (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a great trout!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice catch. Glad you were able to release! :thumbup:


----------

